# Asked to Re-confirm



## Admin (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Alot of you will be receiving an email asking you to re-confirm your email. This is not spam nor is it a scam. Our current mail servers can not handle all the users so we are using a newsletter distribution service that will not bog down our servers. Last week if any of you realized the problems we were having it was because our servers were working overtime trying to get everything out for the newsletter. This will also help us weed out accounts that were setup with the sole intention for spam, the accounts that are not reconfirmed will be removed from the forum and be able to be released to new members. 

The people that will be providing our newsletters will be coming from aweber.com they are the leading email company on the internet with 1 thing in mind. Privacy, they are used by all fortune 500 companies.

If you have any other questions let me know.

It may say you have already confirmed, this is perfectly fine and normal with the program. The reason it is saying this is because your usergroup still is the same as before.


----------



## Ision (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,
I got this message but when I click the link this is the reply I get:



> *vBulletin Message*
> 
> Your account has already been activated so please try logging in.



Is this confirmed or an error?


----------



## Abb4Zaba (Sep 21, 2010)

I got the same response.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

admin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Alot of you will be receiving an email asking you to re-confirm your email. This is not spam nor is it a scam. Our current mail servers can not handle all the users so we are using a newsletter distribution service that will not bog down our servers. Last week if any of you realized the problems we were having it was because our servers were working overtime trying to get everything out for the newsletter. This will also help us weed out accounts that were setup with the sole intention for spam, the accounts that are not reconfirmed will be removed from the forum and be able to be released to new members.
> 
> ...


 What happens when you dont remember the password and that email has been locked?
I forgot what email was used and also what the password was its been over 2 years since i have got on that email so its locked


----------



## GreyWombat (Sep 21, 2010)

What's the time limit on replying? Do You Reply? Or Don't And just join again & risk losing all the haed work thats been put in the journals & posts? It doesn't matter to me I've Sweet FA but there's an awful lot of good information out there, what's going to happen to that? if this is true?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no idea of the deatails i used for the email account i registered with. I also dont read any newsletters and such as a result. Is this only relevant if we wish to receive the newsletter? So basically are you about toi close my account because i can't, plus have no need, to have my email on a newsletter list?


----------



## doc111 (Sep 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I have no idea of the deatails i used for the email account i registered with. I also dont read any newsletters and such as a result. Is this only relevant if we wish to receive the newsletter? So basically are you about toi close my account because i can't, plus have no need, to have my email on a newsletter list?


I want to know the answer to this as well. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I want to know the answer to this as well. I'm in the same boat.


Me three....


----------



## DeekB (Sep 21, 2010)

I would imagine just go into your setting's and edit your e-mail password to a more recent one.


----------



## DeekB (Sep 21, 2010)

Using Forum Action's,

Then Edit Profile

Then you will see the first button on the page Says "Edit E-mail and Password"


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

I only have one other email, and there's no way in hell i'm linking that to this site. And i'm not going to go through hoops and create another faux email account just to receive newsletters i have no wish to receive. Sorry. Guess my account'll be deleted.


----------



## Total Head (Sep 21, 2010)

ok so this has me all paranoid so i figured out what email i put down and checked it. after wading through a year of spam i did find some emails from [email protected], but nothing from admin and none of the newsletters says anything about confirming an email. am i to assume that if i did not recieve this email then my account is fine, or should i assume that it will be deleted because there is no way for me to reply to a message i never got? the first post says "a lot of you" will be getting the letter...what about everyone else? are we special or just left out?


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 21, 2010)

God you pot heads are so disorganised 

I too get the already activated message


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 21, 2010)

although i got that message i just had an email 

Hello,

Glad to have you join our community at rollitup.org , we hope you enjoy your stay and post any questions that you have.

Happy Smoking
Rollitup

So i guess if you get the message it worked


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

why all the hostility?


sounds like we are purging the forum of dead accounts to help speed things along. 



i don't get all the anger.


----------



## jab2 (Sep 21, 2010)

I also get the message "Your account has already been activated so please try logging in". I am not seeing any place to accept the newsletter???????????


----------



## ab145 (Sep 21, 2010)

Is this *really *legit?

The whole email looks dodgy, after I clicked on it I though "fuck I shouldn't have done that, what if it's some kind of phishing attempt". Calgary isn't even spelled right at the bottom.

What exactly does this mean: "Those unconfirmed accounts will be removed from the list and the username will be* released to the public*" 

Released to the public? WTF? Those are not words to use on a site like this.  I don't want anything I do here "released to the public". 

Is this an attempt to get us to opt into some kind of spam list or...? 

If it is legit, whoever sent it sure didn't think it through before hand or take any care with the wording.


----------



## peanute (Sep 21, 2010)

I confirm i still want to be a part of rollitup.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> why all the hostility?
> 
> 
> sounds like we are purging the forum of dead accounts to help speed things along.
> ...


Not anger, jsut confusion as to why it is necessary else lose youra ccount. I have no desire to receive a newsletter, and have no desire to register an email afiliated with a highly illegal hobby elsewhere. 

It would make more sense to have people opt into a newslwtter, like any other website, than ahve it mandatory that all and every user recieves it, in turn cloggin up the server.


----------



## Jcizzler (Sep 21, 2010)

ab145 said:


> Is this *really *legit?
> 
> The whole email looks dodgy, after I clicked on it I though "fuck I shouldn't have done that, what if it's some kind of phishing attempt". Calgary isn't even spelled right at the bottom.
> 
> ...


man im still thinking the same thing. I havent clicked it yet.


----------



## Jcizzler (Sep 21, 2010)

maybe im thinking to far. but why does it say Alot of you will be recieving an email...blahh blahh.. Shouldn't it say All of you will be recieving an email.


----------



## karmeron (Sep 21, 2010)

ab145 said:


> What exactly does this mean: "Those unconfirmed accounts will be removed from the list and the username will be* released to the public*"
> 
> Released to the public? WTF? Those are not words to use on a site like this.  I don't want anything I do here "released to the public".


it probably means any unconfirmed usernames will be available, so if i dont click the link to confirm my account, my username will become available to a new user signing up, make sense? Lots of forums do this as some people setup accounts and never use them or only for spamming, it weeds out those usernames


----------



## Admin (Sep 21, 2010)

You can click on the link to reconfirm your address before we start limiting accounts we will do another round of confirmations please make sure your email is updated in your account.


----------



## Admin (Sep 21, 2010)

I set this up at 3 in the morning, spelling mistake fixed. it kills 2 birds with one stone takes some of the load off our servers and helps removed dated accounts.


----------



## Admin (Sep 21, 2010)

it is normal if its saying the account has already been confirmed you still need to click the link. The reason it says this is it only allows us 1 thank you page, it is already implemented into our registration process.


----------



## Smuggler (Sep 21, 2010)

I also received an email about a RIU newsletter and haven&#8217;t seen anything on my User Notification, RIU announcements or anywhere else. 

So I started doing a search on the site and found this thread and read it. 

Good! It&#8217;s from RIU&#8230;.BUT&#8230;

A question of &#8220;why all the anger&#8221; arose earlier in this thread and I thought I would reply as to why I am quite concerned about this whole deal. Not angry, just concerned. 

Because I&#8217;m still behind the Iron Curtain in the US and by necessity, I have to be cautious. 

RIU may have some bulletproof firewalls to keep hackers at bay but how about the newsletter company that ALL our email addresses were given to? How&#8217;s their security with their employees, their system and their backup logs and records?? With an outside company, there really isn&#8217;t any way for RIU to control their actions or security, is there? 

Even if you do proxy an email address through gmail or yahoo or some other mail server, your ip travels with the "reply to" email if you&#8217;re on your home computer. So, they end up with tons of MJ IP addresses, served up and ripe for the taking. 

THE PROBLEM&#8230; Just one religious zealot, criminal or cop wanna-be in their ranks at that other company, would be all it would take to regin desaster on us all. In most cases, with both small & large IT businesses, a rogue employee could copy the info and more than likely, NO ONE would be the wiser. I hope you know the people at the newsletter company VERY WELL. 

This is why I&#8217;m concerned and I think I&#8217;m justified. It's about more than just a newsletter.

I won&#8217;t be responding to the email, if that means that I&#8217;m out, then I&#8217;m out. Thanks for putting up with me this long and you will be missed. 

Thanks so much for this great site, Smuggler


----------



## Dyzzie (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi I got this email


----------



## firsttimer1 (Sep 21, 2010)

I get the already activated message too...


----------



## peilo (Sep 21, 2010)

ok confirmed i guess


----------



## JustinTempler (Sep 21, 2010)

reconfirm


----------



## doc111 (Sep 21, 2010)

Smuggler said:


> I also received an email about a RIU newsletter and havent seen anything on my User Notification, RIU announcements or anywhere else.
> 
> So I started doing a search on the site and found this thread and read it.
> 
> ...


All you have to do is open a hushmail account. Go into 'my rollitup' and edit e-mail/password. Change your e-mail. You will get a confirmation from RIU e-mailed to you. Just click on it and it will take you here and say something like "This account already exists" or something to that effect. That's it. Done! If you are worried about your e-mail account, just don't log into it for at least 3 weeks and it gets deleted. It is free to sign up and takes about 2 1/2 minutes. Not difficult or sketch at all.


----------



## tonyl50 (Sep 21, 2010)

I too, get the same message "already confirmed." I want to still be a part of Rollitup, so please don't purge me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm still in! Keep my account alive


----------



## UncleMylar (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there a way to just smell all our fingers, see if we belong?
Test us...I am putting a ph strip under my tongue...

ummmm...tastes limey.
In my day, we would roll seeds down album covers.
Ok, we had a thing called 'album covers'.

Ok, we had a thing called 'seeds'.

(Ya know, for 3 months I thought the name of this site was 'rollity'.
and I thought it was a strange name. Now I dig it.  Means...jittery, ready to get out of work and spark one up. No driving, wait till you are home in front of Raymond reruns.)


----------



## NLNo5 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yo, RIU all the way. Count me in.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2010)

I updated my email on my account everything is fine now.


----------



## Smuggler (Sep 21, 2010)

doc111 said:


> All you have to do is open a hushmail account. Go into 'my rollitup' and edit e-mail/password. Change your e-mail. You will get a confirmation from RIU e-mailed to you. Just click on it and it will take you here and say something like "This account already exists" or something to that effect. That's it. Done! If you are worried about your e-mail account, just don't log into it for at least 3 weeks and it gets deleted. It is free to sign up and takes about 2 1/2 minutes. Not difficult or sketch at all.


Good advise Doc, I did the Hush Mail thing and feel a lot better about the whole vulnerable to the cops thing.

You guys need to understand, it isn&#8217;t about RIU, it&#8217;s about subpoenas and Feds busting down doors kinda shit. 

Smuggler


----------



## ab145 (Sep 22, 2010)

Smuggler said:


> Even if you do proxy an email address through gmail or yahoo or some other mail server, your ip travels with the "reply to" email if you&#8217;re on your home computer. So, they end up with tons of MJ IP addresses, served up and ripe for the taking.
> I won&#8217;t be responding to the email, if that means that I&#8217;m out, then I&#8217;m out. Thanks for putting up with me this long and you will be missed.
> 
> Thanks so much for this great site, Smuggler





You hit the nail on the head Smuggler. I work in IT and what you say is absolutely true and this does expose all of us even when we create an anonymous email account. I knew I shouldn't have opted in but I didn't think it through as much as you did and you're completely right, this is not a good idea at all. There are many other ways to handle this situation and putting us all at risk so that a few advertisements can be sent our way to raise revenue for the site seems wrong.

A much better solution would be an online newsletter post right on this forum site, it could even have ads in it and be only available to people that are active.


----------



## monkeybones (Sep 22, 2010)

You know you're feeding a paranoid community something pretty wibbly wobbly. Give it some more thought Rollitup. I don't see a point in outsourcing ANYTHING one this site. If you need a load off your servers, beef up your servers. I'm sure you make plenty enough on advertisements from fellow Cannabis culture websites. I am not doing this until there's been enough time for the early birds to either croak or toke. I won't be one of the suckers that jumps into this before we know for sure. IP addresses are IP addresses and well, guess what, you're giving them to someone other than yourselves, and you're expecting a distrustful community to just trust you.


----------



## monkeybones (Sep 22, 2010)

And additionally I don't think you're ready to drop the 75% of us that are too paranoid to do this, either. Are you? Maybe you need the time to see how few people actually go for it to realize that the percentage is probably this high. I bet it is.

Best regards to the Rollitup staff. I don't mean to sound too distrustful or indignant, but boy, what'd'ya expect XD


----------



## Sevnth (Sep 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> I only have one other email, and there's no way in hell i'm linking that to this site. And i'm not going to go through hoops and create another faux email account just to receive newsletters i have no wish to receive. Sorry. Guess my account'll be deleted.


Yep, mine too I guess ... I don't post much but I look a lot..bummer.
I just don't do the "re-confirm" thing..I've seen scams 5-6 pages deep to make it believable.
But beyond that I just don't wanna..lol


----------



## Sevnth (Sep 22, 2010)

I see it's already a done deal....says I'm a "stranger" with "one" post.....well alrighty then....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

Sevnth said:


> I see it's already a done deal....says I'm a "stranger" with "one" post.....well alrighty then....


What were you before?


----------



## snizzim (Sep 22, 2010)

^^lol why don't you put your address down too

I recieved the email this morning. I to wasn't about to confirm anything. When I opened the email it just looked fishy. I'm not scared of the po-po coming to my house but I don't want them busting in my door a 2am with automatic weapons waving around and them breaking all my shit because I am a member of this forum. I won't be giving anything out to some 3rd party company so it's been fun RIU and I'll sign back up once my acct is deleted.


----------



## WWEntity (Sep 22, 2010)

I clicked the link in my email and it took me to this thread. .....?????


----------



## Smuggler (Sep 22, 2010)

doc111 said:


> All you have to do is open a hushmail account. Go into 'my rollitup' and edit e-mail/password. Change your e-mail. You will get a confirmation from RIU e-mailed to you. Just click on it and it will take you here and say something like "This account already exists" or something to that effect. That's it. Done! If you are worried about your e-mail account, just don't log into it for at least 3 weeks and it gets deleted. It is free to sign up and takes about 2 1/2 minutes. Not difficult or sketch at all.


This all works well Doc and something I need to remember when using Hush Mail is to always compose, send or reply within the Hush Mail window. 

Don't link or retrieve Hush Mail with your normal email account as that will include the source information from your computers ip. 

This way, the properties information attached to the email is forwarded as coming from the Hush mail ip address and not your computers ip. 

If this information is incorrect, will someone in IT please set me straight? Smuggler


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 22, 2010)

Everyone, the email your talking about.. is 100% safe. It's legit... I kinda freaked out too when I first read it. But, its legit. I did some research on the email.. and where it came from.. as well as the domain that is contained in the confirmation link.

Everythings safe.. and if it wasn't... I wouldn't tell everyone that it was. So yeah, if you want to keep your current account.. please confirm your email.

However, when I clicked on it... It gave me this message:
'Your account has already been activated so please try logging in.' So I assume that I'm all confirmed and everything?? 

I better not lose my account... because I did what was requested of me. 

peace..


----------



## genitalwarts (Sep 22, 2010)

ok...ive replied,,,,back to harvesting.


----------



## 1STxTimeGrower (Sep 22, 2010)

Re confirm please?


----------



## lostintime420 (Sep 22, 2010)

How do I reconfirm? just login?


----------



## cannatari (Sep 22, 2010)

Is it possible to keep my account from getting deleted? I will not click on that confirmation link.


----------



## Admin (Sep 22, 2010)

You guys need to read the email it clearly states why, you can hold out until your account gets deleted however I am not going through each individual account to keep a select few. It is your choice do it or dont do it. However I guarantee you any large forum is going to tell you to confirm your email account.


----------



## cannatari (Sep 22, 2010)

Does confirming release my email to a 3rd party? Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## fizzle (Sep 22, 2010)

Smuggler said:


> I also received an email about a RIU newsletter and haven&#8217;t seen anything on my User Notification, RIU announcements or anywhere else.
> 
> So I started doing a search on the site and found this thread and read it.
> 
> ...


Yup, either the board ops want to know more about us or the feds/leos do... Bad move guys. You don't need our email address anyway...


----------



## npcomplete (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, the bigger sites do ask you to confirm. Another thing they do is delete all past posts from a deleted username, or change the post author from the original username to a name like "guest". I have seen this personally on some large forums (and I won't spam other forum's names here). Obviously with "one post total" it is not a big concern for me personally, but taking a user with multiple prior-posts, and then letting somebody new post under that name will just cause confusion. New users always mean new personality. That shows in their posts. Have you really thought this one through?

So I guess this was my introductory post...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2010)

You'll have to delete my account then, i registerd to rollitup.org, not some random 3rd party newletter sending company bi have no interest in. No forum i've ever used has asked me to register my email adress for the use of a 3rd party. (i also like the irony of creating fake accounts on someone elses server, just so that some fake accounts on this one can be easily removed).


----------



## ab145 (Sep 22, 2010)

Smuggler said:


> This all works well Doc and something I need to remember when using Hush Mail is to always compose, send or reply within the Hush Mail window.
> 
> Don't link or retrieve Hush Mail with your normal email account as that will include the source information from your computers ip.
> 
> ...


The only way to know for sure is to send yourself a message then carefully inspect the headers, select show all headers in your email client software and see if your home IP address is in there anywhere. I'm *guessing* they wouldn't do that since it would kill the privacy but it's certainly possible since your IP address is exposed to their web application that you're composing mail in.

Of course the same applies to this site, if the authorities compel the owner of this site to reveal server logs they can *easily* tie your account and posting to your IP address.

If you want ultimate privacy you need to use a secure router that is a stand between that provides *their* IP address instead of yours when you access sites. the TOR project is just such a thing and is used by political dissidents around the world, I used to use it but the encrypting browser that comes with it means you always have to remember and type in your login and passwords and that became a pain in the butt for me. But others might find it worth while: http://www.torproject.org/

However I came across this link in my first search for Hushmail and privacy:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19406112-Hushmail-privacy-goes-bye-bye

Snippets from that thread:
"_Hushmail, a longtime provider of encrypted web-based email, markets itself by saying that "not even a Hushmail employee with access to our servers can read your encrypted e-mail, since each message is uniquely encoded before it leaves your computer."

But it turns out that statement seems not to apply to individuals targeted by government agencies that are able to convince a Canadian court to serve a court order on the company.

A September court document from a federal prosecution of alleged steroid dealers reveals the Canadian company turned over 12 CDs worth of e-mails from three Hushmail accounts, following a court order obtained through a mutual assistance treaty between the U.S. and Canada. The charging document alleges that many Chinese wholesale steroid chemical providers, underground laboratories and steroid retailers do business over Hushmail.

The court revelation demonstrates a privacy risk in a relatively-new, simple webmail offering by Hushmail, which the company acknowledges is less secure than its signature product.

A subsequent and refreshingly frank e-mail interview with Hushmail's CTO seems to indicate that government agencies can also order their way into individual accounts on Hushmail's ultra-secure web-based e-mail service, which relies on a browser-based Java encryption engine..._"


And...

"_quote:
So in 2006, Hushmail began offering a service more akin to traditional web mail. Users connect to the service via a SSL (»https://) connection and Hushmail runs the Encryption Engine on their side. Users then tell the server-side engine what the right passphrase is and all the messages in the account can then be read as they would in any other web-based email account.

The rub of that option is that Hushmail has -- even if only for a brief moment -- a copy of your passphrase. As they disclose in the technical comparison of the two options, this means that an attacker with access to Hushmail's servers can get at the passphrase and thus all of the messages.

In the case of the alleged steroid dealer, the feds seemed to compel Hushmail to exploit this hole, store the suspects' secret passphrase or decryption key, decrypt their messages and hand them over.
quote:
[Hushmail] is useful for avoiding general Carnivore-type government surveillance, and protecting your data from hackers, but definitely not suitable for protecting your data if you are engaging in illegal activity that could result in a Canadian court order.

That's also backed up by the fact that all Hushmail users agree to our terms of service, which state that Hushmail is not to be used for illegal activity. However, when using Hushmail, users can be assured that no access to data, including server logs, etc., will be granted without a specific court order.

Smith also says that it only accepts court orders issued by the British Columbia Supreme Court and that non-Canadian cops have to make a formal request to the Canadian government whose Justice Department then applies, with sworn affidavits, for a court order.

We receive many requests for information from law enforcement authorities, including subpoenas, but on being made aware of the requirements, a large percentage of them do not proceed.

To date, we have not challenged a court order in court, as we have made it clear that the court orders that we would accept must follow our guidelines of requiring only actions that can be limited to the specific user accounts named in the court order. That is to say, any sort of requirement for broad data collection would not be acceptable._
--"


----------



## ab145 (Sep 22, 2010)

admin said:


> You guys need to read the email it clearly states why, you can hold out until your account gets deleted however I am not going through each individual account to keep a select few. It is your choice do it or dont do it. However I guarantee you any large forum is going to tell you to confirm your email account.


What is the jurisdiction for your web site? Where on earth is it located? Also do you keep track of anyone's IP addresses for any period of time (i.e. server logs etc) because when LEO come knocking that's the first thing they ask for, if you don't have it you can't provide it, if you do then we're all fucked.


----------



## ab145 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahh..found the original source article about Hushmail:
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/11/encrypted-e-mai/


----------



## Green Love (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's your chance ladies and gentlemen, get your account deleted... You know I always wanted my account deleted, but decided to stick around. I smoke pot. lol. It's known worldwide. First thought that came to mind was blackmail, Exposure, where's my money, I'm rich, filthy rich. oops, fig leaf!!


----------



## snizzim (Sep 22, 2010)

I like to post pics of my grow and use my acct for questions. If I let my acct get deleted does all of my post go to or are they stored as "guest"? When will our Accts be deleted? I'm on the fence about signing back up...I'd prefer to stay off the radar but I also like to throw my $.02 in every now and then...I'm gonna go smoke a bowl and may think about this. 

I think there are other ways to weed out non active members..no pun intended


----------



## stoney419 (Sep 22, 2010)

keep me active.


----------



## Smuggler (Sep 22, 2010)

ab145 said:


> The only way to know for sure is to send yourself a message then carefully inspect the headers, select show all headers in your email client software and see if your home IP address is in there anywhere. I'm *guessing* they wouldn't do that since it would kill the privacy but it's certainly possible since your IP address is exposed to their web application that you're composing mail in.
> 
> Of course the same applies to this site, if the authorities compel the owner of this site to reveal server logs they can *easily* tie your account and posting to your IP address.[/I]
> --"


Thanks so much for this post, yep, the first thing that I did was send myself an email and check it for tracks. Thanks again, Smuggler


----------



## Matrix54 (Sep 22, 2010)

Please include me as re-confirmed. Thanks.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 22, 2010)

re confirmed me please  this site is the best i am never leaving this web site    i am here till the end


----------



## fizzle (Sep 22, 2010)

Whats funny is it's easy for the users to get the other users IP address. All you need to do is upload a pic that's hosted on your own server and use mod rewrite to push the request to a php script... There really shouldn't be any remote hosted images allowed.


----------



## Smuggler (Sep 22, 2010)

That's why photo hosting sites should be used for photo uploads here, no tracks left behind if done correctly. 

By saying no remote hosting allowed, what you're actually saying is that all photos posted here should be uploaded from users computer and should contain all the users info????? S


----------



## fizzle (Sep 22, 2010)

Smuggler said:


> That's why photo hosting sites should be used for photo uploads here, no tracks left behind if done correctly.
> 
> By saying no remote hosting allowed, what you're actually saying is that all photos posted here should be uploaded from users computer and should contain all the users info????? S


The photos should only be stored on this sites server/s no place else.


----------



## lbaker900 (Sep 22, 2010)

ok i'm here


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 22, 2010)

Admin, can we just a concrete confirmation that our accounts are safe and confirmed if we get the message:

'Your account has already been activated so please try logging in.'

Thanks

EDIT: Just received my confirmation


----------



## Ghostwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Reconfirmed! Yeah!


----------



## turtled (Sep 22, 2010)

what confirmed im a active user or whatever im too baked for this.


----------



## Negative Rep (Sep 22, 2010)

*If I were to confirm my account* then unsubscribe because I dont want your newsletter - are you still going to "release" my name?


I mean, its just for confirming so that should be okay right?


----------



## lovemug (Sep 22, 2010)

if our accounts are deactivated are all of our post deleted? mainly grow journals.


----------



## Graz (Sep 22, 2010)

Can I get the newsletter?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 22, 2010)

This is bullshit!!!!!!


----------



## BirdDawg (Sep 22, 2010)

im too baked for this stuff but im here and exist.... i think,


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 22, 2010)

maye get the vbulletin up to date before doin this. kinda jumpin the gun when the whole forum is out of date. its now up at vb 4.07


----------



## faru (Sep 23, 2010)

i am not sure how to reconfirm but i hope this reply works out well.


----------



## Admin (Sep 23, 2010)

I have changed the confirmation message so it is less confusing.


----------



## bwd007 (Sep 23, 2010)

I think it is fucked up that they threaten to release the user name if you do not switch over.seems like extortion


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 23, 2010)

Geezus man I barely check that email account!!! I could have lost all my history and shit, that would have sucked.. 



*
New message seems clear enough*
_Your account has already been activated, please try logging in. If you are re-verifying your account this is completely normal._


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 23, 2010)

Im not very computer friendly, not sure what to do. but this is the first time in over a week i have been able to log in it kept saying wrong password


----------



## v12xjs (Sep 23, 2010)

I just checked out the id's in the mail I got.

The site aweber.com does appear to have some credibility.
There's some interesting stuff on damien industries however. Here's the top 2 hits from altavista:

http://mycrapmail.blogspot.com/2009/03/link-scam-busted-scam-spam-from.html

http://www.callferret.com/403-554-7468.html

I notice a reference to hydroponicz.net in the 2nd link that I didn't expect to see.

After reading those I'm not filled with confidence at all.


----------



## lurk00 (Sep 23, 2010)

Posting here confirmation? Only got a link to this thread asking to reconfirm. Not certain going about it.


----------



## Firechicken (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Admin for the info on the confirmation. I too was a little wary about the Calgary thing mis spwled lol. No worries though I can understand the 3am thing. I support anything you folks have to do here to clean house, I manage another forum and it can be brutal at times.

Cheers.

FC


----------



## Firechicken (Sep 23, 2010)

v12xjs said:


> I just checked out the id's in the mail I got.
> 
> The site aweber.com does appear to have some credibility.
> There's some interesting stuff on damien industries however. Here's the top 2 hits from altavista:
> ...


You have to remember mate, that SPam on the net is HUGE I'm sure I don't have to tell anyone that LOL. Any program that can be configured by criminals will be abused. The Admin is correct, Aweber is at the top of it's game, however affiliates (Myself included) use it extensivly, some of use it properly, while Jerks abuse it's awsome power, (and it is a powerful tool) so they tend to take a hit from people thinking it's all awebers fault. I'm not saying you think that at all, just that it's a credible company, used my millions.

These sites cost ALOT of money to keep up, and if the Admins reply confirming everything from a reputable forum such as this, then the newsleter is not a problem either, they need to keep functioning some how. Some guys make thier living with sites such as these while providing a great community. The Knowledge contained, and openly given here is worth any newsletter, or confirmation every now and again.

I was a bit skeptical when I seen that spewlng mistake too (lol) among other things, but everythings peachy it seems.

Cheers.

FC.


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Sep 23, 2010)

So by clicking the link it basically authorizes rollitup to give (or sell) our email and/or personal information to 3rd parties for the purpose of a 'newsletter' ?


----------



## SOorganic (Sep 23, 2010)

Dont take my account away. I clicked the link and it sent me here!


----------



## monkeybones (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I clicked the link despite myself. I'm in no hurry to be deleted for anything other than inactivity. Luckily Canadians don't have the FBI to worry about. Cheers to our American brothers biting the less savory bullet.


----------



## Smuggler (Sep 24, 2010)

Heres what I dont get with this whole thing.

#1. I appreciate this site very much and you know that from the emails I have sent to you stating that. 

BUT Why take the chance of pissing off all or most of your regular members by mandating this obvious security risk? You have all kinds of IT experts telling you this is a bad idea and youre still in full speed ahead mode. 

If money to support this site is the end game, why not accept donations of less than the elite membership amount? You could have added a PayPal spot to donate an amount of OTHER. Thats easy and pisses off no one! 

Im unemployed right now but I would have been all over giving $20 or $25 to support this site and I think most here felt the same. $20 by 30% of the members would have raised far more $$$ than the email list you will be selling. You can ask me for anything and Ill break my neck to help out but dont demand it of me for Gods sake! 

Im just not getting it, how is this a good strategy? 

Do me a favor and reply to these questions please, because I really dont understand. Smuggler


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 24, 2010)

cannatari said:


> Does confirming release my email to a 3rd party? Sorry to be a pain.





BoOYaH!!! said:


> So by clicking the link it basically authorizes rollitup to give (or sell) our email and/or personal information to 3rd parties for the purpose of a 'newsletter' ?


It looks like the answer to this is yes, but I can't understand why admin does not assure all the members of keeping the confidence of their privacy in this matter, if he legitimately can. I have not seen the reworded message, but at this point it looks like I'm just one more member that's being pushed out by all this.


----------



## tomatoman (Sep 24, 2010)

confirm so you can send me SPAM... I don't think so


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

what i don't get is why you all are trippin'.

you confirmed an email address when you first joined. just do it again and move on. 

it's not spam, it's a newsletter. sheesh. 

seems a handful of people want to make something of nothing. 

i'm still waiting for my reconfirm.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

tomatoman said:


> confirm so you can send me SPAM... I don't think so


did you create an account just to post this? 

did you confirm it?


----------



## Bmannutz (Sep 24, 2010)

im down for discounts.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what i don't get is why you all are trippin'.
> 
> you confirmed an email address when you first joined. just do it again and move on.
> 
> ...


You are clicking the confirm button to agree to give your email to a 3rdparty, it's completely different  And if it's unwanted email then it's spam.

I really cannot understand why you simply don't but a big button on the main page saying "subscribe to newsletter". Kinda makes sense, instead of having to pay another company to send out emails the RIU server can't handle, that most likely never needed to be sent in the first place.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 24, 2010)

*Don't wan't spam? Answer is below*

1. Create an new Yahoo email account, this will be used for Marijuana "unwanted" shit (Write down the info!!)
2. Change your email on RollItUp.org to be that new email address
3. Block all emails from RollItUp or affiliates and report them as spam to make any current emails to you stop.
4. Your email will be sold if you have listed it and you will get some more spam hitting you. Nothing to do about that now.

Who would actually use their real email address for RollItUP? That was my complaint, I never check that email address I almost missed this message. So that would be the inherent danger..

Edit: Don't block emails from RIU on new address or you can lose account all the same.. (In case 3 was unclear, never block the RIU email addy that will fail ya)


----------



## electronic orgasm (Sep 24, 2010)

Ision said:


> Hi,
> I got this message but when I click the link this is the reply I get:
> 
> 
> ...


I get the exact same thing when I click the link as well...


----------



## Jonus (Sep 24, 2010)

This sounds like a phishing scam, has someone hacked the admin account or something. Cops maybe?


----------



## Jonus (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok so it looks like the admin people here have decided to scare everyone into signing up on their email list at aweber by threatening to delete their accounts if they do not do so. Please delete mine because thats just bullshit.


----------



## Negative Rep (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> what i don't get is why you all are trippin'.
> 
> you confirmed an email address when you first joined. just do it again and move on.
> 
> ...



The newsletter is the spam. It will be "discounts" of affiliate links so they can make commissions, not just "heres recent threads and events on rollitup." I dont have a problem with that at all - but I should have the option of opting out of it if I dont want to recieve it.

Aweber costs a pretty penny, do you think the admins here are going to be paying hundreds a month for aweber just out of the goodness of their hearts? of course not.

Just let me OPT OUT after i confirm my account without getting my account deleted, that should be completely fair and is easily doable with aweber.


----------



## potroast (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, I believe that you are making too much of nothing. You are imagining all kinds of sinister things and none of it is true. No one will get your email address, or your IP addy. 

What Rollitup said is that your username will be released to the public, and that ONLY means that it will become available for a new member to use. Nothing about selling your info or anything like that.

Please calm down, you are in a safe place, with friends.


----------



## smokertoker (Sep 24, 2010)

Reply............................


----------



## Virginian (Sep 24, 2010)

DeekB said:


> Using Forum Action's,
> 
> Then Edit Profile
> 
> Then you will see the first button on the page Says "Edit E-mail and Password"


Now you the man figuratively


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 24, 2010)

all i see is that this site cant even keep up with the updates to vbulletin alone, never mind watching what the other co does with our info. 

i like the idea of the newsletter button to make it an option to us. does this site not care what the people request. it was us that made this site so big in the first place. took 2 months to get the laqst update done now its old already and its still not up to date so already we have security holes here as it is. when i get a message in my admin of a new board its done that day for my members security and mine. its your site to run as you wish so im not trying to tell anyone how to roll but man...think of the people before profits.


----------



## oldman prof (Sep 25, 2010)

ME,PICK ME,PICK ME,,,,,,,,,Wait hang on we just confirming email addresses,well I'm still here,,,,Still here but not all there


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

potroast said:


> Well, I believe that you are making too much of nothing. You are imagining all kinds of sinister things and none of it is true. No one will get your email address, or your IP addy.


So you are saying that by confirming, this big advertising emailing company will NOT be getting our emails? meaning that i would not be receiving an email newsletter (because they don't have my email right?)

I think medi is on the ball


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> So you are saying that by confirming, this big advertising emailing company will NOT be getting our emails? meaning that i would not be receiving an email newsletter (because they don't have my email right?)
> 
> I think medi is on the ball


are you seriously still going on about this?


----------



## v12xjs (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> are you seriously still going on about this?



I'd love to say that's a dumb question but what we are discussing here is already a done deal and there's no use debating it further, so it's a valid point.

As for damage limitation, it appears that my only chance of being removed from the data RIU has already passed to a 3rd party is to ignore the reconfirmation mail and hope my details are removed from the aweber list.
Here's hoping...

Personally I would have just used my wordprocessor mailmerge function to do the job with a beat up old pc. About 6 mouse clicks would personalise a newsletter and mail it out to everyone here np.


----------



## hwsb (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah.. i won't be clicking on that link. I understand the need to prune your user base, i _don't_ understand the need to outsource smtp; and i sure as hell am not going to supply my email address to some random third-party provider.

If admin is so hard up for cash a 'donate' button would have been far less intrusive. Or if admin is desperate to get rid of spam accounts, there are far easier and safe methods than doing it this way. Seriously, I am a network admin in real life, if you guys need some assistance tech-wise, it can be provided, gratis.

This is a shame, really. I rarely post, but I get a lot of good information from here. Hopefully that won't have to end.

Like the people above me have said, it's already done and nothing will change that. However, giving you guys some feedback as to where you dun goofed can only be good, right?

So here's to RIU. Hopefully my relatively quiet time with you won't be ended prematurely because of this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

you guys are hilarious. 


all 6 of you.


----------



## skoolzone (Sep 25, 2010)

All i can say is when can i move to B.C. . I was in Vancouver last weekend , when i would talk to anyone they were intelligent , kind , and classy . I mean even the bums were nice. Oh well maybe someday.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 25, 2010)

man, talk about being fucking paranoid!! Shhheeeeeeesshh!

either ignore it.. and lose your account... or reconfirm like they've asked you to do and keep your account.

Up to you guys.. but I did a TON of research on the email and the link inside it.. its 110% safe ppl.

Secondly, if your worried about "spam" coming into your email... get yourself a spam filter.. they do make them!

Common sense people... common sense.

Peace..


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

nice. i wouldnt leave vancouver here for anywhere. and we can be federaly legal to, cant beat that.

wonder what they made by selling our info to this other co....lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> nice. i wouldnt leave vancouver here for anywhere. and we can be federaly legal to, cant beat that.
> 
> wonder what they made by selling our info to this other co....lol


that's a pretty *bold* accusation.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

ya .....so.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 25, 2010)

"Username released to the public"....that phrasing seems to be hanging a bunch of you (or a few with multiple accounts) up. It means....don't reconfirm (an email address you already confirmed in the first place) and your account will be deleted and the username will be obtainable by anyone creating a new account.

Semi different question - vB has the ability to prune inactive users by selecting a time frame of inactivity and removing them. Why not have tried that first to scale down all the old accounts that aren't being used? You could even go into the SQL db and run a query on the "last activity" (or very close to that) field and have it remove those with dates older than 365 days and then work your way backwards if needed. Of course, the built in admin function of vB would be faster.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> ya .....so.


typical canadian.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

hahaha...and proud of it to. typical attitude from you. you never change do ya...lol. why should i feel intimidated to say how i feel. is this natzi land or something. will i be banned now for having my own thoughts and opinions to. get over it. once you do your thing here ill be gone and you wont have to put up with someone standing up for how they feel as we should be all entitled to. without being slandered like you do....

ya i had mentioned the pruning. the released to public i get, means i think that the name is up for grabs for others is all...i hope.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> "Username released to the public"....that phrasing seems to be hanging a bunch of you (or a few with multiple accounts) up. It means....don't reconfirm (an email address you already confirmed in the first place) and your account will be deleted and the username will be obtainable by anyone creating a new account.
> 
> Semi different question - vB has the ability to prune inactive users by selecting a time frame of inactivity and removing them. Why not have tried that first to scale down all the old accounts that aren't being used? You could even go into the SQL db and run a query on the "last activity" (or very close to that) field and have it remove those with dates older than 365 days and then work your way backwards if needed. Of course, the built in admin function of vB would be faster.


Already been considered and dismissed apparently.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> hahaha...and proud of it to. typical attitude from you. you never change do ya...lol. why should i feel intimidated to say how i feel. is this natzi land or something. will i be banned now for having my own thoughts and opinions to. get over it. once you do your thing here ill be gone and you wont have to put up with someone standing up for how they feel as we should be all entitled to. without being slandered like you do....
> 
> ya i had mentioned the pruning. the released to public i get, means i think that the name is up for grabs for others is all...i hope.


if you feel intimidated it's on you. 

paranoid much?


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

seems it would be easy enough to just make that home page a newsletter instead of sales and repeating whats posted in the forum sections. then anyone wanting to can read when and if they wanted and not have our info sent to someone else.
so when the dea sends a warrant to this 3rd party do you assure us they wont hand it over as they have to by law then. doubt it. you cant even keep hackers from here how do you control someone elses site or data....unless you own that one to

ya seems funny as there is that built in feature on these boards but dont want to use it. thats why we question the need to prune for a newsletter. why not reconfirm also and opt out of a news letter as we reconfirm as well.....oh,...,no money involved in that way maybe is the reason.....must be just us canadians that dont like the "for profit" thing then....lol...


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

not paranoid at all..why would i...im fed...are you..not. i have nobody but crop thieves to watch for here....greedy maybe on your end...mr roll it up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> not paranoid at all..why would i...im fed...are you..not. i have nobody but crop thieves to watch for here....greedy maybe on your end...mr roll it up.


i have no idea what you are rambling on about. this is not my site.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

its what us canucks do....ramble.....lol. dont let it eat you.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 25, 2010)

I do take issue with newsletters that don't give an opt-out option, by principle.

That said, Aweber is a legit company; this can be confirmed by doing a simple 'net search on them. I've been on a few mailing lists managed by Aweber, and all I've ever received was email that I'd explicitly requested and/or approved. I highly doubt they've ever shared any of my information with anyone. I've signed up for newsletters and the likes with a made-for-spam email addy, and my spam has never increased afterward.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

newsletter realy isnt my issues anyway..l.its more we have no choice in it. i dont like being told what to do and with what companies. just reminds me of how the gov does things


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 25, 2010)

That's the principle to which I was referring: no option to opt out. However, you're not a condition-free person... no one is. People have to do some things and refrain from others in order to have relations with you, be they romantic or friendly or business related. So RIU wants to advertise to us, via a once-in-a-while newsletter that can easily be deleted without even opening it first. I can think of bigger battles to pick.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

sure there is. but like said...its our choice to. we do get told everyday what and when to do things so when there is one we actualy have a choice on i excersize that choice. and this is one of those. ill run here till getting removed then move on to bigger and better places. not relay a big deal.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 25, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> sure there is. but like said...its our choice to. we do get told everyday what and when to do things so when there is one we actualy have a choice on i excersize that choice. and this is one of those. ill run here till getting removed then move on to bigger and better places. not relay a big deal.


If it's not a big deal, then why keep going on about it?


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

as fdd said...its what us canucks do...we ramble. could ask the same of you to...why question my feelings or thoughts on it. am i not allowed to post my feelings or opinion on it....sounds familiar


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 25, 2010)

No, *you* said that rambling is what Canucks do.  FDD simply asked why all the rambling.

There's a difference between rambling and whining ad nauseum. We got it many, many posts ago... you don't like this new implementation and the fact that you're not being given a choice in the matter.

If you can question my questioning your whining, then I can comment on it.

Bored now.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

awesome. if ya dont want to read it dont. free choice...nice isnt it.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 25, 2010)

That's what I, and several others, said about the newsletter.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

There is a difference between free choice in reading or not reading something and being banned from a forum because you don't accept a newsletter, regardless of whether you read it or not


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

who got banned?


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 25, 2010)

ok play on words...pruned then. removed cause we dont want an email newsletter. natzi-ism..lol. 
so if we let the account laps then re-reg under new name or even same one is there the choice to opt out of the newsletter or will we even be informed our info is going to a 3rd party as we re register?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> who got banned?


So what would you class it as? Or are you stating that if i do nothing, nothing will happen to my account?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> So what would you class it as? Or are you stating that if i do nothing, nothing will happen to my account?


i'm not involved in any of this. i'm a spam mod. i have no control over site operations. i just don't get the drama. 

i'm long done, you keeping fighting the fight.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm not fighting any fight, just highlighting poor management skills 

And so yes, if we do not conform, we get banned


----------



## TickTok (Sep 25, 2010)

I confirm the verification email and want to stay connected to rollitup.


----------



## beefy777 (Sep 26, 2010)

i to alas lack the where abouts of my detailsbut can only say once again the benifits of this site i will be purchaseing some seeds in the near futre as my other ones nearly at the end of there journey v


----------



## dieselhound (Sep 26, 2010)

I Guessss!!! Re-Confirmed. Does it matter that I'm athiest?? Haha, I crack myself up on a wake 'n' bake Sunday. 

Some people in non-legal states or status may be apprehensive due to wording of the email. After approval from 2 of 3 lawyer's I gave in.

Bend me over and do me (not you fdd!).


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

still never got an answer...if we let our sub go and re sub do we have this 3rd part deal still involved, or do we get around it. or its a mandatory sub now no matter what??? 
and what about the idea of just having a newsletter on the home page where all the advertising is now. this isnt an insult or poke. id like to know...from one that has a say this time maybe.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

so....how come when theirs a legit question we get no responce ...only to silly drama...funny stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> still never got an answer...if we let our sub go and re sub do we have this 3rd part deal still involved, or do we get around it. or its a mandatory sub now no matter what???
> and what about the idea of just having a newsletter on the home page where all the advertising is now. this isnt an insult or poke. id like to know...from one that has a say this time maybe.


i assume, because i'm not involved, that new accounts get put on the newsletter mailing list.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

finaly..,.thank you. ok just wondering if i let my account go then re registered if i was still being forced into this or not. but relay dont you guys think the home page is a halof decent idea, then all can view anytime and no headaches from us or others that just havent seen this yet....just a suggestion.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

half the forums i belong to send out newsletters to my email. i get sales flyers from people i buy things from as well.

welcome to the internet. we hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

hahaha.,..ok well when is this pruning going to happen then so some of us know when we will be leaving here. and most have aqn option to opt out of spam letters. if its not direct from the hosting site most us call that spam. not pocking here just how some of us feel is all. there is no way a 3rd co will do thios free so why not just run it here is why i say and also why i made the money grab comment. who does stuff for free. doubt this 3rd party is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> hahaha.,..ok well when is this pruning going to happen then so some of us know when we will be leaving here. and most have aqn option to opt out of spam letters. if its not direct from the hosting site most us call that spam. not pocking here just how some of us feel is all. there is no way a 3rd co will do thios free so why not just run it here is why i say and also why i made the money grab comment. who does stuff for free. doubt this 3rd party is.


isn't this site free to you?


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

ya whats that have to do with making us take a newsletter. i said this 3rd party. i dont know of 1 site that has a fee to be on it. is not the point of this to spread as much info to help as we can...and not have to pay. leave that to book buying


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> ya whats that have to do with making us take a newsletter. i said this 3rd party. i dont know of 1 site that has a fee to be on it. is not the point of this to spread as much info to help as we can...and not have to pay. leave that to book buying


yes, we love spreading info. hence, the newsletter.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

nvmd...you guys obvious dont get what i mean then. can do it with out involving 3rd wheel. and to use it as a clean house excuse when there is a built in feature here that does this. so the lie makes me sceptical


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> nvmd...you guys obvious dont get what i mean then. can do it with out involving 3rd wheel. and to use it as a clean house excuse when there is a built in feature here that does this. so the lie makes me sceptical


so what are we really up to?


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

who knows. but when you say you need to do this to prune old members thats what i meant by a lkie. you dont. 1 click is all thats needed. not saying your un to shit. just dont like being lied to is all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> who knows. but when you say you need to do this to prune old members thats what i meant by a lkie. you dont. 1 click is all thats needed. not saying your un to shit. just dont like being lied to is all.


i don't think anyone said "needed" i think this is simply the choice the site owner made. there are numerous ways to do one thing. nothing we ever do will make everyone here happy. if we did it your way there would be at least one person posting that we should do it another. i'm sure the site owner is doing the best he can. i pretty sure he's not lying to you though. it would be in the best interest of the site not to.

once again, i am not involved in any of this so i am merely assuming.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

ya i get the not everyone will be happy. and ill even apologize for the lie comment....missleading, lie sounds so harsh. has nothing to do with newsletter so why not just say it the way ti is. im lazzy to prune them abnd our server is to full now so we need to prune. if thats the case.
curious why its always you answering if you have nothing to do with it then,.not an insult just curious. no wonder people are always throwin rocks at you...lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> ya i get the not everyone will be happy. and ill even apologize for the lie comment....missleading, lie sounds so harsh. has nothing to do with newsletter so why not just say it the way ti is. im lazzy to prune them abnd our server is to full now so we need to prune. if thats the case.
> curious why its always you answering if you have nothing to do with it then,.not an insult just curious. no wonder people are always throwin rocks at you...lol


i hold a lot of respect for this site, the owner, and what i have gained from it. it pisses me off as a fellow member to see people insinuate bad intentions from the one person who gave us all this in the first place. it's a simple respect thing. as an average person.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 26, 2010)

ya fair enough. ive been on here for years...diff names. and not once have i seen here do as memebrs asked or prefered. thats why i say this to. oh...cept remove the twitter thing. its still not up to date here. just thought it should be securt here before adding more. last run of updates had major holes in it and took a while to get updastes cought up. its almost like nobody is even there working watchin this.,


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 27, 2010)

If we would only question our government with the enthusiasm as we are rollitup we may not even have to worry about this.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 27, 2010)

would be nice wouldnt it. but we wouldnt get answers even if we could ask. been there to....lol
so i noticed it did say this will prune old inactive accounts...so since we here in this thread arent inactive does this mean we are still being removed...since we where told it was for the INACVTIVE ACCOUNTS only


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> would be nice wouldnt it. but we wouldnt get answers even if we could ask. been there to....lol
> so i noticed it did say this will prune old inactive accounts...so since we here in this thread arent inactive does this mean we are still being removed...since we where told it was for the INACVTIVE ACCOUNTS only


did you reconfirm? 

you're still here.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry admin & mods, outsourcing your entire email db *wasn't* a good idea. 

I'm _*not*_ well pleased and several people before me have stated precisely why.


----------



## rodb (Sep 27, 2010)

When I saw the email in my inbox first thought was WHY are they emailing me. I'd guess that most of the users in your db are people that don't want contact with you, don't want spam advertising offers. They are the majority, the silent majority if you will. They want the information that this site offers and in return you get the page hits. You want to trim your database and subject your users to spam. Your site, your choice.

Email deleted, first, last post.


----------



## djrhodes23 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just want to have my account deleted. I've tried to find out how to do it but it basically seems impossible. I hope that whatever this reconfirm thing is will involve getting rid of this account, username, etc. 

I like this site but I just want to delete my username and make a new one because I use it for other things and don't want this site popping up if people do a search of that name.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

i finally got my reconfirm email. 

i clicked the link.

my head has NOT exploded yet.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i finally got my reconfirm email.
> 
> i clicked the link.
> 
> my head has NOT exploded yet.


Mine exploded when I got the email from the third-party outfit. 

I won't be clicking on any link to a third-party website to confirm the email address I use for notifications from RIU. Unless proxied up, my IP and thus a pretty good guess as to my physical location suddenly appears in the logs of the third-party company if I do. 

I'm very seriously considering whether I should delete my acct on RIU. 

This was an extremely poorly thought-out manoevre on the part of admin. 0/10 on the security culture scale, folks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Mine exploded when I got the email from the third-party outfit.
> 
> I won't be clicking on any link to a third-party website to confirm the email address I use for notifications from RIU. Unless proxied up, my IP and thus a pretty good guess as to my physical location suddenly appears in the logs of the third-party company if I do.
> 
> ...



the third party has been proven to be safe.

worst case scenario you get some spam.

accounts can not be deleted by the user.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 27, 2010)

'Proven safe'? What, did the mailer get the 'Good Dopekeeping' magazine seal of approval? And in worst case, my email address has been provided to a spammer? And I'm powerless to delete my RIU acct, to boot?

Thanks for building my confidence, there, fddie. :/

I maintain that this was a bad idea. If a mass mailing made the RIU server sweat, you buy more server capacity or manually dribble out mails in off-peak time. In a security-sensitive environment like this, you gotta keep it in church. 

Just so you know, if my well-illustrated posts became connected to me, local laws provide for throwing my ass in jail for 20 years. Think about that whenever you think an administrative convenience exceeds my safety & security.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

Al B. Fuct said:


> 'Proven safe'? What, did the mailer get the 'Good Dopekeeping' magazine seal of approval? And in worst case, my email address has been provided to a spammer? And I'm powerless to delete my RIU acct, to boot?
> 
> Thanks for building my confidence, there, fddie. :/
> 
> I maintain that this was a bad idea. If a mass mailing made the RIU server sweat, you buy more server capacity or manually dribble out mails in off-peak time.



they're at your door right now. hide. 

don't reply to the reconfirm. but why come here and cry about it? all these posts and i still don't get what you all want. it is what it is. if you don't like it simply don't reply to the email. coming here and making threats to leave isn't going to make anyone jump up and change anything. i don't think. maybe it will though. i could be wrong. commence bitching.


----------



## Medi 1 (Sep 27, 2010)

we again..where not asking you since you have no say in this erea but you continue to answer things out of your control. you do seem to know more than the ones that are supposed to be answrring here though...funny.

and still never got my answer. just a smart ass answer of your still here arent you...thats not an answer. i wasnt an ass in that question so why do you continue with smart ass answers

you dont get it still????...we dont want our info handed out to 3rd partiers with out our permission or a choice for that matter,. this is a pot related site..is the junk mail people aware of this and are willing to hide your info when dea come knocking for data. 

like i said before, what ya get for our info..nobody does this for free do they...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

Medi 1 said:


> we again..where not asking you since you have no say in this erea but you continue to answer things out of your control. you do seem to know more than the ones that are supposed to be answrring here though...funny.
> 
> and still never got my answer. just a smart ass answer of your still here arent you...thats not an answer. i wasnt an ass in that question so why do you continue with smart ass answers
> 
> ...



so don't confirm. how hard is that? you DO have a choice.




i just got a "welcome to rollitup" email. there is an option to *"UNSUBSCRIBE" *from the aweber address. 


i guess i'll leave you all alone now. good luck and happy growing.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 28, 2010)

Lets think about this. How many bytes does it actually take to store an email address? Riiiiigggghhhhhtttttt....... $35 a TB, almost nothing. I'm willing to bet we have a lazy admin, thats not willing to sort through the dead/non-responsive accounts. Lets just mass-email all the potheads and see what happens.

Looks like the revenue source here will suffer.

I was happy being able to browse the threads here, and take what I need. Thankyou for anything useful I took from here.
Good-bye

I wont show a stranger my room. I wont give my IP to a stranger.


----------



## gotdamunchies (Sep 29, 2010)

reconfirming


----------



## maturesmoker (Sep 29, 2010)

Al B. Fuct said:


> I won't be clicking on any link to a third-party website to confirm the email address I use for notifications from RIU. Unless proxied up, my IP and thus a pretty good guess as to my physical location suddenly appears in the logs of the third-party company if I do.
> 
> I'm very seriously considering whether I should delete my acct on RIU.
> 
> This was an extremely poorly thought-out manoevre on the part of admin. 0/10 on the security culture scale, folks.


Personally I'm not over worried about my personal safety with regards to this issue, however, I have now seen two good long time friends here walk away from the site over this and that REALLY pisses me off! We're losing good people through this and I agree that its bad management and lack of foresight. So I wont be reconfirming either unfortunately.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

maturesmoker said:


> Personally I'm not over worried about my personal safety with regards to this issue, however, I have now seen two good long time friends here walk away from the site over this and that REALLY pisses me off! We're losing good people through this and I agree that its bad management and lack of foresight. So I wont be reconfirming either unfortunately.


except they haven't really left.


----------



## bruno716 (Sep 30, 2010)

great that is great


----------



## Subtlechaos (Sep 30, 2010)

_* Yeah, security here sucks for us illegal growers. They wouldn't delete my account for me after I got popped a while back. Kinda' pissed me off...

I guess the choice is, you either roll with it and keep on posting, or you dont... I dont think they care which you do. They want the advertising dollars, and if you want to continue to be a part of their little community, you got to play ball.

Fuck it, I still dig the site. Some real smart people, here... I clicked the link... Fuck it... I'm already facing growing charges.(Not related in any way with this site) My states passin' laws for Medical Marijuana, HOPEFULLY, this winter. If they pass laws in my state for medical marijuana, I'll get me a card, and put my business out there... If they dont pass SB1381, I'll keep my pictures and knowledge to myself, and use this site for drooling at Subcools daily bud porn.(Thats about the only thread I post in, since getting popped.)

I'm still here, man... 
*_


----------



## Paulibis Sativa (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah that'll do it


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2010)

Been a while since I checked this thread, I have not gone through and removed all the unresponsive accounts yet. I will get to it this week. As far as the outsourcing goes the burden is just to much for our mail servers to handle, and our servers get blacklisted because we send out so much email. Its not how many bytes an email account takes its how much and how long and email takes to send out we eventually get backlogged and it crashes our mail servers. If you have noticed the site is even a bit sluggish atm but we are bringing in brand new servers to add to our "cluster" these servers are not cheap and yes advertising $'s do pay for it. It is a means to an end i guess. For the techy's we are getting brand new 3x( duel proc xeons 48 gigs of ram in each) and a SAN server with duel raid cards. anyone that knows about hardware isnt cheap and it is upwards of 30k. Dont know what else to tell you guys, if you want to donate hardware just send it to the address at the bottom of your confirmation letter though. Just make sure you spell Calgary right  thread closed.


----------

